# Network media player recommendations



## Jiibus (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm looking for a good network media player that can handle most of the common file types. I currently have a Seagate Freeagent Theater + and it does the job but i had to do a good amount of tinkering to get it to read the large library of media on my desktop and the interface is pretty damned clunky. I have done a bit of research and it seems that a boxee box or a wd tv live are my best two choices with a potential Popcorn Hour in the running.

Any input from others that have experience with these or any quality media player?


----------



## Captainkrtek (Oct 23, 2011)

VLC Player handles them all, it's lightweight, and very fast 
http://www.videolan.org/vlc/


----------



## Jiibus (Jun 15, 2011)

Wow haha I'm sorry I should have mentioned that I want to play all of this on my Tv like the Seagate FAT+ does right now.


----------



## OneFast3 (Jun 8, 2011)

Got a player way back and was not happy. Build a custom HTPC for myself. Just sucks dealing with windows sometimes. Never look into making a linux one. Plus gaming on the big screen is nice sometimes.

Sent from my TT-Bolt.


----------



## Captainkrtek (Oct 23, 2011)

Jiibus said:


> Wow haha I'm sorry I should have mentioned that I want to play all of this on my Tv like the Seagate FAT+ does right now.


Oh I didn't read it all, ummmmmmm: http://www.slingbox.com/
If that helps at all ^


----------



## Jiibus (Jun 15, 2011)

Doesn't appear that slingbox is able to read video files from my computer over my local network. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------

